# Gerechte Bezahlung?



## roterflitzer (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo in die Runde!

aus gegebenem Anlass mal die Frage in die Runde der "kommerziellen" Guides zu´m schnöden Mammon.

Wie ist denn eure Bezahlung? Tagessatz für Fahrtechniktrainings, Fahrtkostenübernahmen, sind die mit eingerechnet, Spesenübernahme, etc.???

Vorausgesetzt ihr habt in der Branche bereits gearbeitet, hat sich euer Lohn geändert mit der Ausbildung zum Guide/Fahrtechniklehrer?  (letzteres ist wohl zu kurzfristig)

Antworten sinnigerweise ohne Angaben des Anbieters, Auftraggebers, Unternehmen`s!

Da konkrete Zahlen meist nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen bitte nach folgendem Schema antworten:

TS= Tagessatz; FG= Fahrgeld ; S= Spesen
Höhe
A= TS >130€ 
B= TS 110€-130€
C= TS 90€-110€
D= TS <90€

Fahrtkosten bitte mit Angabe ob pauschal oder den jeweiligen  Satz (z.B. 0,20€/km).
Spesen ebenso.

Das könnte dann so aussehen: TS C, zuzügl. FK (0,16Ct/km);
Oder: TS A, FK pauschal eingerechnet;
Oder: TS A, zuzügl. FK

Freu mich über `nen Marktüberblick!
Viele Grüße
vom RotenFlitzer

PS: die Beispiele sind beide lebensnah!


----------



## stephan- (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass es sinnvoll ist, bei derartigen Frage-Threads, als Threadersteller mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanderer1219 (29. Dezember 2013)

Dann schreib das doch am Besten bei deinen Beispielen dazu. Wer hat welches Beispiel bekommen (Ausbildung, ...)
Bin kein Guide und beruflich versorgt, finds aber trotzdem interessant.


----------



## traileruli (31. Januar 2014)

Hi, bin selber Tourenveranstalter, Guide und hab daraus nen Radladen aufgebaut. Bin auch bei anderen Firmen als Guide für unsere Region Fränkische Schweiz / Metropolregion tätig. Komme ursprünglich aus der Automotive / Fahrzeugbau und Entwicklung und habe mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht. Bin seit 5 Jahren jetzt in der Branche tätig und immer noch Newbe. 
Da ich als provokant gelte breche ich jetz mal das Schweigen:
-Erste Feststellung: Reich wird man nicht, aber man kann davon leben, UND  man macht dass, wofür das Herz schlägt. 
Interessant ist erstmal, dass in der Radbrachen am Endverbraucher ein geheimnis daraus gemacht wird, was man verdient. Keiner redet übers Geld, egal ob als Verkäufer, Schrauber oder Guide. Das ist schon komisch.
Im Automobilgewerbe weiß man, was man wo verdient oder verdienen kann. 
- zweitens, in der der Radbrachen am Endverbraucher sind viele Enthusiasten und Radsportler, die auch für Ihren Enthusiasmus "Bike" leben und arbeiten und deshalb auch vieles in Kauf nehmen, was in einem "normalen" Beruf ein unding wäre. 
Man muß sich nur mal überlegen, das alle ehemaligen Autorennfahrer im Automobilgewerbe als Schrauber, Verkäufer oder Firmenchefs arbeiten wollten. Ob das gut geht?
- Drittens, es geht ums Geldverdienen. Das ist im Zweiradbereich hart umkämpft, der pro Stück/Stunden-Erlös ist gering für ein "Luxus"-Produkt. Das Fahrrad ist, außer in Ballungszentren und Ausnahmen kein Ding des täglichen Lebens. Und wenn es doch ein notwendiges Fortbewegungsmittel ist für manche Menschen dartsellt, dann weil es günstig ist und "eigentlich" immer irgendiwie fährt.
Damit ist der Verdienst am und mit dem Fahrrad , auch in unserer Region nicht so berauschend, nur in Ballungszentren mit erhöhtem "Verkehrsaufkommen" dafür mehr.
- Was das Guiding anbelangt muß man a) in einer Tourismusgegend sein, b) nicht zu weit weg von Ballungszentren, c) gute verbindungen zu Eventfirmen haben.
- Verdienstmöglichkeiten: bezogen auf Guides ist es so, dass man freiberuflich, also selbstversichert, mit Gewerbeanmeldung, eigene Haftpflichtversicherung für die Teilnehmer, ca. 130-150,€ netto pro Tag bekommen kann. Das zahlen Eventfirmen, Busunternehmen usw auch für Skiguides, oder im Klettergarten oder anderen Outdooraktivitäten. Evtl. bekommt man noch die Anfahrt bezahlt. Das ist nicht viel, da man ja meistens nicht jeden Tag gebucht ist. 
Leben kann man davon eigentlich nicht. 
Festangestellt bekommt man ca 1000 bis 1500,-€ netto (ca 1500 bis 2300 brutto). Das ist auch nicht viel. 
Aber Radmonteure und Verkäufer bekommen auch nicht mehr. 
Man kann höchstens noch mehr verdienen durch Provisionen bzw. Zielereichungen.
Das geht leider bei Guides nicht.
- Eine Info hierzu: 
Schaut mal in die Preislisten von renomierten Radveranstaltern/ Guidefirmen, da steht oft der Preis für die Einzelstunde/ oder der Preis für Individualkurs pro Tag drin. Der Individualkurs pro Tag wird mit ca 250-280 € abgerechnet, davon muß die Firma, der Guide, die Versicherung und die Orga/ Planung und die Leerzeit bezahlt werden. 
Wenn man dann überlegt, wenn man nicht Masse macht, sondern Qualität und Individualität, das Produkt max 1/3 vom erzielbaren Einzel-Erlös kosten darf, ist der erzielbare Erlös eigentlich zu gering bemessen. Besser wird es bei Gruppen, aber wenn man den erzielbaren Erlös eines Guides pro Tag mit den möglichen Veranstaltungstagen multipliziert dann weiß man wie hoch der Gesamterlös für den Guide pro Jahr ist, teilt dann dies durch 3 und erhält damit den max mögliche Gehalt brutto inkl Arbeitgeberanteil. 
Ich denke wer anders rechnet lügt sich in die Tasche. 
Umgekehrt gerechnet, wenn ein Guide im Monat 1500 € netto haben will, kostet dieser die Firma ca 26800 € im Jahr, 
dann muß der Guide minimum 80400€ mit Guiding erlösen. Heftig aber wahr. 
Deshalb arbeiten die Guidefirmen, wenn sie keinen Verleih oder eigen Strecke haben, vorwiegen mit Selbstsändigen, Freiberuflern, Studenten, Aushilfen. 

Ich hoffe eine Diskussion angestoßen zu haben, 
Gruß Uli


----------



## traileruli (7. Februar 2014)

und hat keiner den Mut mal darüber zu schreiben, bzw. eine diskussion anzuschieben????


----------



## storchicycling (8. Februar 2014)

Ich selber bin kein Guide, aber vom Bauchgefühl her, haben die Agenturen oder auch die Freelancer doch am meisten mit den Leerzeiten zu kämpfen. Man hat ja nicht jeden Tag eine Tour und dazu kommt auch noch der Saisonbedingte Wechsel von aktiver Zeit und Pause.

Ich kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, da gut Geld zu verdienen ist, wenn man in den Bergen ist wo im Sommer Rad fahren und im Winter Ski fahren interessant ist und man als Guide auch beides kann. Dann könnte man über das Jahr hinweg eine gewisse Auslastung erreichen und auch mit dem einen oder anderen fest angestellten Guide arbeiten und mit vielleicht gutem Lohn. Dies bedarf aber einem guten Konzept und sollte ordentlich ausgearbeitet sein.

Wie gesagt, mein Bauchgefühl ...


----------



## neuwegebetreten (12. Februar 2014)

Für MTB als Guide sollten die Touren Hobby sein. Das Ganze genießt man meist bei Sonne im Süden und einem angenehmen Arbeitsklima und Kollegen. Dafür sollten etwas Taschengeld und eine Unterkunft passend und ausreichend sein. Der Spaß soll ja im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## Daniel12 (13. Februar 2014)

neuwegebetreten schrieb:


> Für MTB als Guide sollten die Touren Hobby sein. Das Ganze genießt man meist bei Sonne im Süden und einem angenehmen Arbeitsklima und Kollegen. Dafür sollten etwas Taschengeld und eine Unterkunft passend und ausreichend sein. Der Spaß soll ja im Vordergrund stehen.



wenn ich vorher im Lotto gewonnen hätte würde ich es auch so sehen…:/


----------



## martinos (13. Februar 2014)

neuwegebetreten schrieb:


> Für MTB als Guide sollten die Touren Hobby sein. Das Ganze genießt man meist bei Sonne im Süden und einem angenehmen Arbeitsklima und Kollegen. Dafür sollten etwas Taschengeld und eine Unterkunft passend und ausreichend sein. Der Spaß soll ja im Vordergrund stehen.



ich weiß ja nicht, ob du selber MTB-Guide bist, aber deine Vorstellung von dem "Job" erscheint mir reichlich romantisch.

Es gibt Leute, die machen das, um Ihren Lebensunterhalt damit zu verdienen. Das ist hartes Brot!

Andere machen das nebenher: zum Spaß, um was dazuzuverdienen oder um ein Argument zu haben, der Frau sagen zu können, warum man schon wieder beim Biken ist 

Wenn man allein schon die Ausbildung zum MTB-Guide rechnet, dann kommt da ein ordentliches Sümmchen zusammen, das erst mal erwirtschaftet werden muss. Ob eine Tour / ein Fahrtechniktraining dann wirklich Spaß macht, weiß man erst danach: Gruppendynamik, Stänkerer, Wetter, gesundheitliche Probleme, ... sind durchaus ernstzunehmende Probleme on Tour, die allesamt auf dem Guide lasten und bewältigt werden müssen.

Aber du hast recht, dass der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen sollte!!!


----------



## beetle (13. Februar 2014)

Wen die Kosten für eine solche Ausbildung interessiert, kann mal hier nachsehen. https://www.dav-shop.de/seminar/category.aspx?id=10000304 DIMB bietet auch was an. Hier sponsort die DAV Sektion übrigens einen Teil dazu. Allerdings ohne das die Sektion einem da hinschickt, kann man sich auch nicht anmelden.  

Wenn man sich mit den Professionellen unterhält, sagt jeder, dass man davon nicht wirklich leben kann. Ich mach daher zum Spaß und es formt ja auch die Persönlichkeit. Liegt aber eben auch da dran, weil ich mein Geld mit was anderem verdiene.


----------



## martinos (13. Februar 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mit den Professionellen unterhält, sagt jeder, dass man davon nicht wirklich leben kann.



Es gibt schon einige wenige, die sich hauptberuflich als MTB-Guide über Wasser halten können. Dann gibt's viele mit einem Zweitberuf oder als Skilehrer im Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (13. Februar 2014)

Ich vermute, dass die sich damit über Wasser halten, wahrscheinlich noch was anderes machen. Oder halt sehr spartanisch leben. Winter?


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (13. Februar 2014)

Ich habe vier Jahre lang (2005 - 2008), hauptberuflich als MTB-Guide gearbeitet. Die letzten beiden Jahre hatte ich meine eigene kleine Bikestation im Süden Spaniens. Millionär bin ich dabei nicht geworden, aber schlecht gelebt habe ich in dieser Zeit definitiv nicht! Wer die Möglichkeit hat und die Vorraussetzungen mitbringt, dem kann ich es nur empfehlen.

Nach dem Studium habe ich beschlossen, dass die Arbeitswelt auch noch ein bisschen ohne mich klar kommt. Nach einer einwöchigen MTB-Guide-Ausbildung beim österreichischen Radsportverband bin ich in einer Robinson Clubanlage im Salzburger Land gelandet. Hier kommt neben dem Touren führen und Bikes in Schuss halten noch ein bisschen extra Arbeit, wie kochen und Gäste bespaßen dazu. Dafür ist man fest angestellt, versichert und hat Kost und Logie frei. Der Verdienst lag damals bei ca. 1.100 €/netto + Trinkgeld.

Danach habe ich auf einem der AIDA-Clubschiffe angeheuert. 5 Monate sind wir über die kanarischen Inseln bis nach Norwegen geschippert. Der Verdienst war zu meiner Zeit vom Umsatz abhängig. Wir waren ein gutes Team und haben für ausreichend Gäste gesorgt. Dementsprechend haben wir sehr gutes Geld verdient. Mit allen Zulagen und dem Urlaubsgeld düften es so 1.800 €/netto gewesen sein. Die goldenen Zeiten auf dem Schiff sind aber leider vorbei. Sowohl Verdienst als auch das Leben auf dem Schiff müssen sich stark (negativ) verändert haben. 

Nach meiner Schiffszeit bin ich für 6 Monate in den Genuss einer ICH-AG Förderung gekommen und hab angefangen bei einem Anbieter von MTB-Reisen, Alpenüberquerungen und Hütten-Touren zu führen. Hier musste ich mich selbst versichern und habe auf Rechnung gearbeitet. Pro Tag habe ich ca. 100 €/Tag (inkl. Spesen) + Trinkgeld verdient. Ausrüstung hat man gestellt bekommen und das Bike gab es zu sehr guten Konditionen. Da ich in diesem Sommer ca. 10x über den Alpenhauptkamm geradelt bin, war der Verdienst in Ordnung. 

Die letzten beiden Jahre hatte ich dann meine eigene Bikestation in Spanien. Hier lässt sich wenig über den Verdienst sagen. Aber mehr Abenteuer geht kaum 

Zurückblickend auf die vier Jahre lässt sich sagen, dass man sein Geld zwar einfacher verdienen kann, aber nicht schöner.


----------



## roterflitzer (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank an vor allem trailerUli und Kleiner Schwabe für ihr Offenlegen vom finanziellen.

Ob man mit dem Job als BikeGuide reich wird steht außer Frage. Diejenigen, die davon leben, ob Festangestellt (was eher selten der
Fall ist) oder als Freiberufler werden wahrscheinlich in der Minderheit sein.

Wie martinos zu Recht hinweist ist es nicht nur mit Spaß und einer gewissen Vorbereitung verbunden. Kann auch recht anstrengend werden.
Touren sind im besten Fall tatsächlich Hobby - bezogen auf die Streckenführung und den Anspruch! Sich mit Gruppen (die man ja meist nicht kennt) auseinanderzusetzen ist dann wieder was anderes. Für Fahrtechniktrainings sollte auch pädagogisches Geschick da sein. Und das ist nicht allen in die Wiege gelegt.

Mir geht´s vorwiegend um eine Marktübersicht der Verdienste. Und da scheint die Spanne doch recht groß zu sein.

Würd mich freuen wenn sich noch mehr "Offenbaren"!

vg vom rotenflitzer


----------



## traileruli (14. Februar 2014)

Toll dass das Thema, jetzt doch langsam in Gang kommt. Ich denke der größte Hindernisstein ist, dass man in Deutschland nicht übers Geld spricht. Mal ehrlich, die die mehr als 1800-2200 Euro Brutto verdienen im Fahrradgewerbe, egal ob als Guide, Mechaniker oder Verkäufer sind eher die Ausnahme. Würde man mehr darüber sprechen, würden die Phanasiegehälter mal aus den Köpfen der Leute verschwinden und man könnte sich dem LEBEN zuwenden. Leben heißt das zu tun, was man liebt, jeden Tag...
Mit so einem Gehalt kannst du natürlich keine großen Sprünge machen, klar, aber du kannst in dem Job arbeiten, den du liebts, kannst deinem Sport nachgehen usw. Das können nicht viele Berufstätige von sich sagen. Familie ernähren ist schwierig, geht aber auch, wenn man einen Partner hat, mit dem man sich zusammengerauft hat und der mitverdient. Kinder sind eigentlich kein Problem, wenn man mit Ihnen lebt, die Welt, die eigene kleine, mit und um die herum aufbaut. Am Anfang hilft ja der Saat, das Kindergeld gibts lang genug und dann kann ja die Frau wieder mit dazu Beitragen zur Lebensgemeinschaft. Als egoman in einer Familie wirds aber schwierig. 
Übrigens habe ich meine Frau hier im Forum kennengelernt.
Wie gesagt, für mich war es ein Ausstieg aus der Hektomatikwelt, von viel Geld verdienen als Angestellter Techniker auf nix und jetzt naja, aber ich kann leben. Hab jetzt nen kleinen Bikeladen, biete Touren an und gehe mit meinen Kunden 2x die Woche biken. Daraus sind viele Freundschaften erwachsen und ich bereue den Schritt nicht. Wer will kann gerne mal auf nen Kaffee mich im Laden besuchen. 

PS: Übrigens, dass zu tun, was man liebt, dafür ist es nie zu spät, darauf kann man sich nicht vorbereiten und auch nie genügend Geld beiseite schaffen. Du mußt es jetzt tun, wenn die Gelegenheit da ist oder du schaffst dir die Gelegenheit. Warte nicht darauf, dass der vermeintliche richtige Zeitpunkt kommt!!!!
Ich hab den Schritt mit 47 gewagt, und mein Herz freut sich jeden Tag darüber!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. Februar 2014)

durchschnitt liegt bei 1800-2200.- kann ich bestättigen aber es gibt auch ausreisser, sowohl nach oben als auch nach unten ! hängt allgemein von den umständen ab - ladengröße und art der tätigkeit.


----------



## Dschungelbuch (13. März 2014)

Servus zusammen

Danke RoterFlitzer für den Themenanschnitt!
Auch vielen Dank an Euch TrailerUli und Kleiner-Schwabe, für die Ehrlichkeit und Offenheit.

Ich denke ein Jeder hatte schon die Schnauze mehrmals voll von
seinem Arbeitsalltag, und sich gedacht, ich verwirkliche mich im Hobby?!
Vielleicht sogar mit Selbständigkeit.

Doch allein die Fixkosten zu decken, oder vielleicht als Familienvater undenkbar.

Bleibe weiter dabei.....

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Dschungelbuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (19. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich kuck mittlerweile hier nur noch sporadisch so im halbjahresrythmus hier ins Forum und habe diesen tread endeckt. Uli wir müssten uns ja noch von früher her kennen. Ich wollte nur anmerken das ich jetzt nach langer Zeit seit ein paar Jahren in der Bikeindustrie arbeite und nicht mehr im Fahrradeinzelhandel als gelernter Mechaniker und Verkäufer und auch da die Verdienste nicht viel anders sind. Dafür hat man anderweite Vorteile im Gegensatz zum Einzelhandel wie mehr Flexibilität beim Urlaub oder auch eine geregeltere Wochenarbeitszeit und keine Samstagsarbeit. Bei mir fängt zbs. das Wochenende Freitag 14 Uhr an. Das ist natürlich ein schöner Nebeneffekt.

Gruß Alex


----------



## romahnt (20. März 2014)

Aus der IT kenne ich Tagessätze von 1400€ bis 2000€. Hierbei ist eine Beratung , von 8 bis 10 Stunden gemeint. Inkl. Anreise und Verpflegung. Solche Tagessätze bekommen natürlich nur TOP Leute die einen großen Wissenstransfer leisten können. 
Überträgt man das nun auf einen Techniker ohne Wissenstransfer würde ich bereit sein einen Tagessatz von 600€ für alles inkl. zu zahlen. Dafür müsse sich dann alles beim Kunden abspielen.


----------



## GalluraBike2 (20. März 2014)

Traileruli - danke...
auch auf Sardinien ist das Thema ähnlich gelagert. Sehr schwierig durchzuziehen, die Liebe zu meinem Hobby und Job, der Natur und dem Wunsch, diese Insel andere leben zu lassen wie ich sie liebe, lässt mich immer wieder weitermachen. Auch die Freude immer wieder mit super Gästen zu arbeiten.. Tja und in der Wintersaison mit anderen Jobs den Laden aufrecht halten!
Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich hier mal Guides für die Frühjahrssaison gesucht, Kost, Logis, Taschengeld und eigentlich ein nettes Arbeiten. In Grund und Boden hab ich mich geschämt, nachdem man hier gemeint hat ich würd mir hier die goldene Nase verdienen - einige gingen wohl davon aus, dass jede Bikestation auf Inseln so laufen muß, wie die großen Namen auf Mallorca... oder die die hier in Massen einfallen... Nun ja, 

ich wünsch Euch nen tollen Abend
schicke sonnige Grüße aus Sardegna
Anja


----------



## yemajah (14. April 2014)

Hi, also ich habe jetzt nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber ich kann folgendes dazu beitragen. Ich habe als Guide bei einem kleinen Anbieter als Subunternehmer für Club-Hotels gearbeitet und 400 Euro Praktikumsgeld bekommen und natürlich frei Essen und Wohnen (wie kann man das ansetzen? Da ich zu Hause ja noch mein Zimmer zu bezahlen hatte, setze ich nur das Essen an mit 200 bis 250 Euro Vorteil/Ersparnis). Das reichte also gerade so zur Kostendeckung der laufenden Kosten, wenn überhaupt. Das macht man nur für eine andere Erfahrung, mal raus ins Ausland. (das ist allerdings auch eine unbezahlbare Erfahrung  - das Profil-Icon "Smile Tomorrow will be worse" wurde übrigens in Tarifa aufgenommen, es ist ein Schaufenster eines Ladens, war dienstlich in Tarifa auf dem Guide-Job)
Bei einem Reiseanbieter war ich mal als Reiseleiter/MTB-Guide angestellt (d. h.: 1h am Tag frei, der Rest ist Tour, Gästebespassung, Planung, Verwaltung...) da bekommt man ca. 850 Euro Netto, das steigert sich um 50 Euro, wenn man länger da ist. Also auch nicht viel Geld.
Im Radladen sieht es kaum anders aus. Dort ist es z. T.  üblich für einen Stundensatz zwischen 6-10 Euro schwarz angestellt zu sein, wie ich bei einigen Bekannten erlebe, (und das teilweise sogar schon über Jahre!) also weder Altersvorsorge, noch bezahlten Urlaub und Krankenkasse selber zahlen (150 Euro). Da versucht natürlich jeder, so viele Stunden, wie möglich zu machen. Ich kann da also Traileruli nur zustimmen, dass man in der Fahrradbranche kaum Geld verdienen kann, das macht man aus Herzblut.
Für einen Ladenbesitzer kann es ähnlich aussehen, mit Vorbestellungen, Winter abfedern usw. glaube ich, kann es für so manchen Ladenbesitzer auch recht schwer werden. Wobei es ja die Theorie gibt, dass man mit einem Radladen, der nur Räder ab 3000 Euro bedient genauso "gut" Leben kann, wie ein Radladen, der hauptsächlich die Masse unter 1000 Euro bedient...


----------



## yemajah (14. April 2014)

p.s. 1800-2200 brutto wären ja toll und würden mir absolut reichen! Also Ingenieur im Baugewerbe habe ich am Ende auch nur 2700 brutto verdient, und das habe ich aufgegeben, weil es mich einfach nicht gereizt hat.


----------



## yemajah (14. April 2014)

traileruli schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, für mich war es ein Ausstieg aus der Hektomatikwelt, von viel Geld verdienen als Angestellter Techniker auf nix und jetzt naja, aber ich kann leben. Hab jetzt nen kleinen Bikeladen, biete Touren an und gehe mit meinen Kunden 2x die Woche biken. Daraus sind viele Freundschaften erwachsen und ich bereue den Schritt nicht. Wer will kann gerne mal auf nen Kaffee mich im Laden besuchen.
> 
> PS: Übrigens, dass zu tun, was man liebt, dafür ist es nie zu spät, darauf kann man sich nicht vorbereiten und auch nie genügend Geld beiseite schaffen. Du mußt es jetzt tun, wenn die Gelegenheit da ist oder du schaffst dir die Gelegenheit. Warte nicht darauf, dass der vermeintliche richtige Zeitpunkt kommt!!!!
> Ich hab den Schritt mit 47 gewagt, und mein Herz freut sich jeden Tag darüber!


 Sehr geil! So sehe ich das auch! Und so habe ich es auch erlebt mit dem Ingenieurbüro. Und einen kleinen Radladen würde ich auch gerne aufmachen - mit Kaffebar und geführten Touren - so muss es sein (wenn das überhaupt zeitlich drin ist, beim Sommerstress im Laden). Naja, wir werden sehen.


----------



## alf2013 (12. Mai 2014)

ich hab rund 200 touren- bzw. Kurstage pro jahr. so zwischen 10000 bis 15000 euro pro jahr ist der Nettoverdienst. mit dem verkauf von diversen sportsachen kommt noch etwas dazu.

wie schon einige vor mir gesagt haben: man lebt sein Hobby. normale Kriterien darf man nicht anlegen. war 2 Jahrzehnte in der werbe-/medienbranche tätig. da hab ich ein vielfaches verdient. allerdings war ich dann mit knapp 40 komplett fertig ...

PS: vor lauter geldverdienenwollen keine pause zu machen, kann sich bitter rächen ...
pps: schuldenfrei ist mmn Grundvoraussetzung für diesen schritt ...


----------



## mpmarv (13. Mai 2014)

Respekt den "Aussteigern".
Innerlich denke ich auch oft daran, doch was mit Motorrädern/Fahrrädern zu arbeiten.
Aber die schlechten Verdienstmöglichkeit und das Risiko halten mich einfach ab. Nun bin ich mit meinen 26 Lenzen noch recht jung und versuche seit Jahren den Baum weiter hoch zu klettern... Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich irgendwann auch mutig genug bin, um so einen Schritt zu wagen.


----------

